# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

First there was all this rain and lightning and it finally ended. High skies and burning hot sun next. Then clouds and cool temps.. A smorgasbord of weather tonight.. That first fish took forever to bite. After that it was all good with about 18 LGMouth boated. 


















































A good night again..

Capt Mike


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahhh the Potomac,
I grew up there fishing since I was wee lad. Those fish looked fun. Were you in the Piscataway by chance? Looks familiar.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

NC-Norm-WB said:


> Ahhh the Potomac,
> I grew up there fishing since I was wee lad. Those fish looked fun. Were you in the Piscataway by chance? Looks familiar.


Mattawomen.. 

Piscataway is solid grass now..need an airboat..

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work Capt. Way to go.


----------

